# can u identify this python/update



## John (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

hard too do by myself


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2010)

bumble bee?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2010)

it kinda looks like a ball python to me? i have a ball python and thats pretty close, i dont see any diffrences from mine. it definetly looks healthy!


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

Yep. Definitely a ball python...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2010)

cool. i thought i had that one right. i love my ball python and i know that had to be what it was.


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

what kind of ball was the q


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

actually this snake came from breeding,tigers,granites and pastels.over several generations going back too 1972,she is a mutt,no classification.she was born in the last clutch and there has never been one like her,i just call her my favorite.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Genetic mutations are always a bit of a mystery when it comes to colors and patterns. no two patterns will ever be alike. You could say that by breeding this and this you will get that.... DNA will always throw a curve ball. She is a very beautiful snake. We have a few that are "supposed" to be HET for Albino. I'll believe it when I see babies. for now I just enjoy them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 14, 2010)

half a dozen years ago, when I got my ball python, I had plans for starting some breeding projects with the species focusing just on pastels (regular and super) and albinos, but then the market started taking a nosedive because so many people were already doing just that, and I decided it would be better to just enjoy a single pet ball python.

I would love to get an albino or pastel female though. Pastel would have the benefit that, if I decided to breed them, I would actually receive some pastel babies for my efforts, but the albino would just make an incredible looking pet, which I think is more the direction I am headed in due to the aforementioned problems with the market. It's a lot like the burmese python market, where albinos at one time were worth a fortune, and then they were bred to the point that they are now extremely inexpensive snakes to purchase. Actually, I'm kind of banking on the fact that albino ball pythons will continue to get cheaper 

Great looking snake.


----------

